# When I first learned to Trust my Gut



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 5, 2019)

This is just a story about the first time I really understood the meaning of the phrase Trust your Gut. My son, ex-husband and I were camping up through Wyoming and Montana. We had finally gotten to Glacier after having to outrun the wildfires that were ravaging the forest around Missoula and northward. We arrived at a semi remote campsite on this beautiful lake just as it was getting dark. All the other tent camping sites were booked so we decided to stay. Initially, I felt a little prick in my head, like maybe we should just keep looking, but everyone was tired, so we just set up camp. As the night went on, the feeling grew till it was this overwhelming bad feeling, like we need to leave... Now. My ex thought I was crazy, but I couldn't ignore this feeling. I had never felt so certain in my life. After much moaning and groaning my son and ex decided to listen and we got in the car and went back to Big Fork to sleep in the parking lot of this little coffee roastery(It's called Field heads and it's the best!) we had found. When we got back to the campsite the next morning, we found out that a grizzly had been rummaging through the dumpster that our tent was beside. Who knows what might have happened had we stayed! It was my first time seeing my instincts pay off in a real, tangible way! It was terrifying, but also instilled a sense of trust in myself and my instincts. Trust yourself. Your subconscious picks up on subtle cues in your surroundings and in people that your conscious mind doesn't. Listen to it. Also read "The Gift of Fear" by Gavin DE Becker. It's been truly life changing and could easily save your life on the road. It's all about the psychology of fear and instinct, how to read people who potentially have ill intentions, and how to act on those instincts. It's made me trust myself even more. Please, read it. Stay safe out there and keep enjoying life!


----------



## Haxsys (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey! Leaving burnsville today but man you guys have it nice here


----------



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Haxsys said:


> Hey! Leaving burnsville today but man you guys have it nice here


It really is a fantastic place to be! Hope you had a great time and make it back out here again sometime!


----------



## Haxsys (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm having a hard time getting in the car.

Lushest greens I ever seen.

Went up Mt Mitchell yesterday and started tearing up at the beauty of the place. Its unmatched really.


----------



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Haxsys said:


> I'm having a hard time getting in the car.
> 
> Lushest greens I ever seen.
> 
> Went up Mt Mitchell yesterday and started tearing up at the beauty of the place. Its unmatched really.


We were just camping up there at the base of Mt. Mitchell!! It's breathtaking! I also love it because even in the middle of summer, you can camp and have cold nights where you can see your breath in the air! It's a nice escape from summer heat! Next time your out this way, look on Hipcamp and check out the listing Tents on the Toe River. It's amazing! Only 15 a night too! It's my favorite camping spot near there!


----------



## Barf (Aug 6, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Plain sense tells me don't pitch my tent next to a bear magnet
> 
> there - I just gifted myself a savings of $12.24 (plus shipping)



Unless you plan to eat said bear.


----------



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 6, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> To be fair, I totally agree with @MtnGypsy84's premise: intuition, hunches, and gut feelings are legitimate considerations navigating thru life. By the same token, I'm usually wary of self-help gurus selling us what we already know.


Yeah, I'm not much of a self help book kinda gal myself, but the book I mentioned goes more into psychology of criminals, trusting yourself in order to stay safe. He's the leading security person in the world apparently, so his book breaks down the stories of the people who have hired him(names changed obviously), what the problem was, who the perp was, his/her mindset, who the client was, what they thought should be done, what they should have been thinking or doing and then eventually how He and his team handled the situation. Sorry, I know that was a ridiculously long sentence, but In short, it's super interesting to me!


----------



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 6, 2019)

Barf said:


> Unless you plan to eat said bear.


It was the only campsite available, the bear magnet being the reason it was available. Obviously not ideal, but my ex HAD to stay in a campground, so that was our option. I'm happier pitching the tent off a forest service Rd somewhere, personally.


----------



## Barf (Aug 7, 2019)

Im just glad you're still sucking air.

I've been glad I listened to my gut several times.

Where you camping in MT the summer of '17?

Those wild fires horrible.

My lungs still hurt.


----------



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 7, 2019)

Barf said:


> Im just glad you're still sucking air.
> 
> I've been glad I listened to my gut several times.
> 
> ...


Yes! That's when we were there! We were supposed to camp in Lolo, but found out that a forest fire had broken out, so we just headed up towards Glacier. We cut our trip a couple days short because the smoke got so bad. That area up there is one of my favorites in the world. It's so beautiful!


----------



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 7, 2019)

MtnGypsy84 said:


> Yes! That's when we were there! We were supposed to camp in Lolo, but found out that a forest fire had broken out, so we just headed up towards Glacier. We cut our trip a couple days short because the smoke got so bad. That area up there is one of my favorites in the world. It's so beautiful!


The North Fork of the Flathead specifically... It's the best! A lot more houses now than I remember from the winter of '09 though!


----------



## benton (Aug 10, 2019)

intuition is knowledge gained outside of logic and reason and in my experience is 100% accurate


----------

